# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  splicanke? ima li nas...

## zrinka

sto mislite o novom rodilistu i cesti prema istom
vidite li rjesenje situacije
zelite li jos radjati  u starim boksovima, biti odmah odvjeni od beba

jesmo li zasluzili ovo sto imamo ili..?

----------


## zrinka

ne mogu vjerovati da nema nijedne splicanke koja je zainteresirana za ovu temu?

----------


## bublica3

hi, ja sam još uvijek na POTPOMOGNUTOJ, ali sramotno je to da novo rodilište zjapi prazno! 
Šta se može napravit?

----------


## Loryblue

ja sam friško iz rodilišta i ono je strava i užas. i gore od toga. pored sve muke koje trudnice i rodilje imaju nije ni osoblju lako.

dva dana sam ležala u dijelu gdje su žene na održavanju trudnoće. vruće, nema klime, cijeli odjel okrenut prema jugu.....to se zove mučenje.

ali ništa bolje nije ni kad se rodi. nakon poroda su me doveli u sobu i smjestili na pomoćni ležaj. onako skrpljenu i jadnu. i onda čekaš da neka rodilja ode kući da dobiješ krevet (ako se i ono može nazvat krevetom).

a toliko se djece rađa da sadašnji kapaciteti jednostavno nisu dovoljni. u sobu rodilja u kojoj sam ja ležala bile smo zadnji dan nas dvije rodilje i tri trudnice na održavanju trudnoće. strava.

šta se tiče osoblja: većina ih je sasvim ok, ali pobogu ima i ljudskih živina.  :Evil or Very Mad:  

kakvo je stanje u rodilištu dovoljno govori da u niti jednom wc-u nema svjetla. navečer obavljaš nuždu po procjeni. a tuširaš se u mraku.

o kakvoj ćemo cesti pričat kad je ravnatelju teško izdvojit za obične žarulje u wc-u  :Rolling Eyes:  
ili za žlice jer kad dobiješ jogurt nema žlica kojim bi ga i pojeo. ma krasota.

o neonatologiji neću niti govorit. već je to davno ispričana priča. danas nas je na podoju bilo 9 u 5 metara kvadratnih. žene pokušavaju dojit, s njih se cijedi znoj, bebe uznojne i ne mogu jest.....ali su zato svijetla točka te neonatologije sestre i doktorice koje tu rade. stvarno su sve od reda predivne, tople, srdačne....

a opet šta očekivat kad ravnatelj bolnice izjavi (nakon što su se na neonatologiji pojavili miševi i sestre im radile sačekušu mišolovkama): kakva je to kuća u kojoj nema miševa  :Rolling Eyes:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

cesta se može napravit i bez sadašnje trase. neka cesta ide kroz bolnički krug. neka se fino zabrani parkiranje ispred centralnog ulaza i to na potezu od glavne kapije do plućnog odjela i eto odmah i druge trake za promet. neka se popravi cesta koja ide sa zente i neka tuda bude ulaz do novog rodilišta. ma ima tu solucija koliko hoćeš, ali nisu u interesu jer očito onda nikome ne ide dio kolača u džep.

u krajnjem slučaju neka se izmjesti ograda unutar bolničkog kruga kojom je ograđena bolnica, a nalazi se preko puta sadašnjih vlasnika parcela koji se inate, posiku 4 stabla i eto ceste. neka bolnica ustupi svoje zemljište jer je rodilište ionako dio bolnice a ne nečija čačina prčija kako ga sada doživljavaju.

----------


## zrinka

loryb lue, koja zestina, takvu te volim   :Kiss:  

ma to je, ja se osjecam kao da zivim u gradu kojem opce nije stalo do majki i djece, covjece, gotovo rodiliste a ne mozes do njega..ma dajte

stanje je nenormalno
znate kako je u starom, koja je to muka i za djelatnike i za majke a i za djecu
a onda vidis zgradu, kao ne mozes se  u nju, nova novcata, dugoocekivana zgrada koju sve splitsske buduce i sadasnje majke sanjaju a ono corak....

kako sad radi pravna drzava...
 :Rolling Eyes:  

ocekujem od novog gradonacelnika da ovo rijesi, cini mi se da je krenuo...

znate kako to ide
ako mi zene ne reagiramo, tesko ce se ista pokrenuti...
svi ce uvijek naci skuzu za sebe zasto se zgrada ne moze otvoritit....

a ovo stanje boli

----------


## summer

mene ova tema toliko izivcira da je pokusavam izbjegavati
uglavnom, slazem se s obje 

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :/

----------


## Berlin

Što se tiče novog rodilišta mislim da su tu u pitanju veeelike igre. 
U duši sam "zelena" ali definitivno bih pristala na sječu par čempresa ako je to u ovoj zemlji način da se rješi problem otvaranja rodilišta u kojeg je toliko novca utrošeno.
Mene je neki dan pomalo rastužila priča jedne poznanice koja čeka novo rodilište zbog potpomognute oplodnje. 
Kako ja uvjek imam potrebu za istjerivanjem nekakve pravde predlažem da eventualno organiziramo nekakvu akciju pa da se čuje i glas nas roditelja i budućih roditelja. Mišljenja sam da bi i mi "korisnici" trebali malo podići glas za našu stvar jer ovo sve do sada je na razini prepucavanja između Keruma i Marasovića.

----------


## zrinka

berlin
zato sam topic i otvorila
za akciju
 :D

----------


## Loryblue

> loryb lue, koja zestina, takvu te volim


draga moja ovo šta sam iznila je puno fino napisano šta stvarno mislim.

ali dokle god pojedini gradski vijećnici kao vrla Kunićka strpaju 13 milijuna kuna u džep za isplatu zemljišta kojim jednim dijelom trasa ceste uopće ne prolazi jadni mi.

danas idem po maloga u rodilište i opet gledam ono velebno zdanje od novog rodilišta i tuga te uhvati kad dođeš na neonatologiju di bebe leže stisnute ko sardine. a mame doje ko u zatvoru.
stvarno se divim i svaka čast sestrama i doktorima na tom odjelu.

opet malo u glavi vrtim film oko te ceste i nije mi jasno koji kiki do novog rodilišta triba razvuč auto put???? je li bolje postojeći renovirat, malo uvuć zidić i ogradu put patologije i eto sasvim pristojnog prilaza rodilištu???

jok druškane - triba iscicat gradski proračun, a usput i nečiji džep sa strane napunit. i tek tada će se pružit cesta bez ikakvih problema.

ma da triba rodilje bi četveronoške dolazile do novog rodilišta samo da mogu dostojanstveno rodit. jer su sadašnji uvjeti gori nego u zanzibaru. jedina svijetla točka je što makar ima klime u rađaonici.

----------


## split

Jadno je kako izgleda neonatologija u Splitu. Sramota! Treba pozvat HTV da napravi reportažu. POkušavala sam tamo dojit - žalost. BOlje da ukinu dojenje nego da onako izgleda. Nemaš di sist! Mame se bore za zauzet stolicu... Podrška nikakva! Sestre i dr. nemaju uvjeta za normalno radit! Zašto se one ne pobune?! Mislim da većina ljudi nema pojma da to tako izgleda!

----------


## zrinka

neonatologija je posebna sramota   :Crying or Very sad:  
strasno

----------


## željka!

Moje mišljenje o rodilištu i neonatologiji sam već nekoliko puta napisala na forumu, pa ću sad samo ukratko - katastrofa   :Sad:

----------


## makita

Ima nas, ima. Nisam do sad vidila post. 
Prije nekih po godine je pisalo koliko godišnje samo koštaju režije za izgrađeno rodilište koje ne radi, nešto.boli glava. Nekako slutim da će Kerum preusmjerit novce koji za to trebaju da zgradi neku cestu. Al sad izgleda da ga lome sa podrškom HDZa il tako nešto. Opća sramota. Nevjerojatno. Ne mogu vjerovat da se ti ljudi na položajima, ko Marasović, spuštaju na razinu da imaju godinama gotov objekt i potežu se ko fol s papirima. Koje su to prljave igre, čini mi se da ti ljudi nemaju nimalo obraza. Strašno!

A što se tiče akcije, kakva ti pada na pamet, evo me, ja sam za!

----------


## zrinka

makita   :Love:

----------


## lara26

evo i mene!
i ja sam 7 dana dojila na one 4 spojene stolice na neonatologiji. 
rodila sam u starom boxu na spravi za mucenje.
bila odvojena od bebe 2 dana nakon rodjenja.
a kasnije je vidjala 2x dnevno.
sramota za grad i za svaku zenu u tom gradskom poglavarstvu!

----------


## zrinka

lara26   :Crying or Very sad:  
 :Heart:

----------


## makita

Podižem

----------


## Bebinja

i šta je nekidan bilo na gradskom vijeću,šta su odlučili?
lako šta će se uselit u novu zgradu,oće li prominit i stanje u glavama?

----------


## malena beba

ja sam rodila prije 2 ipo godine i upravo iz straha od bolnickih uvjeta ne mislim vise radjat. nakon poroda smjestena na pomocni krevet da bi me tek ujutro nakon sto je netko otisao smjestili na pravi krevet. 

moja beba je tada smjestena na neonatologiju. odlazim taj dan pjeske na 4 kat jer lift nikako da dodje. gore me salju od prozora do prozora, dok napokon ne nalazim svoju bebu. nakonn dva ipo dana salju me kuci, tek 13-ti dan dobivam svoju bebu prvi put na ruke   :Crying or Very sad:   svaki dan se vozimo sat tamo, sat nazad da ga vidimo 10 min preko stakla!!
o dojenju u 3 kvadrata i uvjetima tog istog dojenja necu ni pocinjati!! 

ukratko, jedno grozno iskustvo

a ovo sto se dogadja sa novim rodilistom je sramota!! zbog pristupne ceste ne otvaraju rodiliste?? to su sve neka mutna posla...

----------


## Blekonja

> hi, ja sam još uvijek na POTPOMOGNUTOJ, ali sramotno je to da novo rodilište zjapi prazno! 
> Šta se može napravit?


potpuno isto i ja se pridružujem šta god treba   :Kiss:   :Love:  
a moj komentar na rodilište  ŽALOSNA SAM DO NEBA   :Sad:  !!

----------


## zhabica

nisam vidila temu prije. 

strasno je kako dva covika (ili samo jedan) mogu odlucivat o sudbini toliko mama i djece   :Sad:  

ja se nadam da ce se uskoro nesto konacno promijeniti i ako bude kakva akcija, uvijek sam za!

----------


## Bebinja

Evo piše u Slobodnoj da se rodilište otvara za misec dana!
Sada montiraju opremu.

----------


## Bebinja

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Spli...8/Default.aspx

----------


## makita

_od 1. kolovoza prošle godine, od kada je dovršena gradnja novog rodilišta, održava hladni pogon, koji mjesečno s PDV-om stoji 362 tisuće kuna.Kako je od kraja izgradnje do danas prošlo nešto više od godine dana, novčana potraživanja varaždinske tvrtke za hladni pogon iznose 4,34 milijuna kuna._
Ovo je onaj iznos o kojem sam govorila.
Sveukupno, strašno nešto.
Volila bi samo da se krivci zaista više nikad ne pojavljuju u ulozi onih koji odlučuju o bitnim stvarma.

----------


## Bebinja

Čitala sam nekidan u Slobodnoj da će se edukatorice za dojenje polagati ispite .
Šta je bilo od toga?
Koliko ih ima,oće li one u rodilište radit?

----------


## zrinka

ne znam tocno koliko ih je polozilo i koliko je medju njima bila osoblja iz rodilista
nadam se da je bar netko iz naseg rodilista prosao tecaj i postao  IBCLC savjetnik za dojenje
jer ih zasad u hrvatskoj imamo samo dvije, srecom da je jedna u splitu  :D

----------


## marissa22

ima nas...ima..
nego, te savjetnice za dojenje o čemu san i ja citala u slobodnoj,da li su to medicinske sestre, osoblje, ili obični ljudi koji su nse prijavili
to nikako da uvatin   :Embarassed:  
jer ako su medicinske sestre s odjela, čini mi se dda ce opet bit ista stvar
one su ionako nezainteresirane, ima ih malo...pa savjetnice s certifikatom ili bez čini mi se da na isto dođe
al svaka čast iznimkama, ima savrsenih sestar
bar san ja drugi put potrefila na odlične
a neonatologija...jako jako tužno, srećom sestre spase ionako groznu situaciju
tih deset dana mi je bilo najgore u zivotu

----------


## marissa22

koja akcija je u planu? 
jer mi ih je ......cccc...više 
pa da bar treće rodin u novom(iako sam prvo dvoje tribala rodit u novon kako je bilo najavljeno al eto)

----------


## ramona007

da li neko zna otvara li se ovaj misec novo rodilište

----------


## miniminia

Malo podižem temu . Nisam baš  podno Marjana, ali vidim ga s balkona.

NE znam koliko nas ima ima iz St, i DAlmacije, ali vjerujem da nas ima...

Inače, rodila i u novom i u starom  :Grin:

----------


## nahla

i ja rodila u novom i u starom, nebo i zemlja :Klap:

----------


## Pepita

Ja rodila u starom, sad ću u novom i baš me zanima vidjeti ga  :Smile:

----------


## nahla

ma super je, naspram staroga. ko god kaže drukčije-laže!

----------


## Pepita

Bože sjećam se kad sam bila u starom, osjećala sam se toliko šporka, jedva sam se čekala kući okupati.
Sjećam se onih roleta, uh, nisam prestala u njih gledati osam dana...e da, osam dana sam bila u rodilištu jer je L. imala žuticu.

----------


## MariolaST

Ja sam rodila u 'prastarom' kad još nisu imali ni kupatilo, nego neku staru željeznu kadu i to su držali 'pod ključem', a u 12. mjesecu, uz otvoreni prozor, nisam imala želje tu se okupati.
U 'starom' su taman bili uredili kupatila i mogu reči da je bilo kao u Hiltonu u usporedbi s prijašnjim, tako da mogu samo pretpostaviti ovo novo. Obično se bune one kojima je kod kuće puno gore...

----------


## Pepita

Ja sam se u starom tuširala u onom gdje su se tuširale trudnice koje su održavale trudnoću.
Skroz na dnu hodnika. To mi je bila jedina utjeha.

----------

